# imac g5 isight, probleme avec la carte mere



## archy93 (4 Juin 2007)

Voila alors tout a commenc&#233; quand mon i mac a commenc&#233; &#224; se mettre en veille gentiment toutes les 2 minutes apr&#232;s le lancement d'une application...

Apr&#232;s un test de temp&#233;rature je me suis rendu compte que le cpu passait tr&#232;s vite &#224; 90&#176; d&#232;s que je lan&#231;ais une application un peu gourmande...

Et apr&#232;s un hardware test erreur sur la carte m&#232;re du type: 2STH/1/2 CPU T Diode

Aucune id&#233;e de la signification de cette erreur lol mais bref mon imac est inutilisable, except&#233; si c'est pour rester sur le bureau avec 0 appli ouverte 

Donc j'aurais 2 question: que signifie exactement cette erreur ? Et, si je  dois changer la carte m&#232;re combien cela pourrait-il me couter ?


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Juin 2007)

C'est un probl&#232;me de capteur de temp&#233;rature sur la carte-m&#232;re, retour SAV direct. Au passage regarde si ton iMac ne fait pas partie des programmes d'&#233;change.


----------



## archy93 (4 Juin 2007)

Déjà fait et hélas non il n'en fait pas parti 

Mon mac n'étant plus sous garantie depuis au moin 6 mois j'aurais voulu avoir une idée de combien ca pourrait me couter en réparation parce que j'ai pas un énorme budget :/


----------



## RockBottom (9 Septembre 2007)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me... Aussi, j'aimerais savoir comment &#231;a s'est arang&#233; pour toi, et combien &#231;a t'a co&#251;t&#233;.


----------

